# C6 ZO6 Wheels for '04 GTO



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am about to purchase 18X8.5 chrome C6 ZO6 wheels from someone who has them on an '06 GTO. No rubbing problems (they have a 56mm offset), but he has some shimmey due to the hub size difference to the wheel hub hole. Does anyone know where I can get hub shims? I know that BMW wheels have the same problem. If I can't get the right shim I won't buy them, but they sure look nice. Thanks for your help.:lol:


----------

